# Sarah Chalke - 'Scrubs' Season 8 - Promo Shoot x6



## Tokko (24 Nov. 2008)

​

*Thx to Datatwo*


----------



## rosepetal (30 Nov. 2008)

Nice photos thank you for posting


----------



## walme (5 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für die Bilder der hübschen Ärtzin


----------



## Buterfly (9 Dez. 2009)

Die Frau ist ein Traum :thumbup:


----------



## Q (5 Juli 2010)

Dankeschön für Sarah!


----------

